# (Male neutered) dog on (Male unneutered) dog aggression



## JanetF (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a 10 mo. old male(mini) that is showing signs of maturing. My 4yr old male(neutered) has started attacking him. I have been hoping to hold of the neutering until 14 mo. but not sure, with this, that I can wait that long.

have any of you had this problem and how did you deal with it. Will be taking 4yr. old to vets to be sure that there isn't something else going on.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The only dogs my Vegas (2 year old neutered standard) has ever had a problem with were unaltered males that kept sticking their noses in his business and ignored his GTFA body language. It was very strange seeing him so uncomfortable around a dog like that, so I'm not really sure what to say to help you in your situation.

Maybe it was just the dog, because my girl Vienna (3 1/2 year old spayed standard) also told that dog to GTFA and yelped when he stuck his nose between her legs. That was really the only experience with an unaltered dog they've ever had.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

When you say "attacking", do you mean real damage, drawing blood, trips to the vet? Or just losts of noise?

Your pup is just about at the age where he is producing a higher levels of testosterone, which means he is losing his "puppy license" and your older dog will start treating him like an adult. That means if he steps over the line, he gets whacked down. If there is no physical injury, just a lot of noise, I'd give your older dog a free hand to teach the pup appropriate manners :smile:. 

If the dog is doing real damage, that's another thing altogether.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As JE says, adult dogs are tough with adolescents - especially adolescent males - to ensure they learn good manners while they are still small and young enough to put in their place. If it is all "sound and fury, signifying nothing" I would let him get on with it - your pup will have a much happier life if he knows how to approach other dogs carefully and politely. If it is real fighting - bites drawing blood, puppy fighting back - then talk to your vet!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I recently adopted a retired stud dog (unaltered when he arrived), and was worried about this very same issue. I've read somewhere that both male/female dogs will often annoy/aggravate an intact male for some reason. (And that male/female dogs will hump an intact male shortly _after _the neuter surgery until his hormone levels even out.) I didn't have either of these problems. 

Merlin tried to hump my two neutered males upon arrival, but they both corrected him and he didn't try again. (In his defense, he had just left a breeder's home where an intact female was present.) 

Let us know what the vet says! It might be that you can't wait until 14 mos, unless your intact male can stay with a friend / family member for the duration.


----------

